# Children's Devotional Books



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 1, 2013)

We just finished _Leading Little Ones to God_ as a family (kids are 6-2) and would like something along those lines to do next. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 2, 2013)

If you liked _Leading Little Ones to God_, you might take a look at:

Marty Machowski's _Long Story Short Ten-Minute Devotions to Draw Your Family to God (OT) | CHILDREN'S RESOURCES | newgrowthpress.com_ and _Old Story New Ten-Minute Devotions to Draw Your Family to God (NT) | CHILDREN'S RESOURCES | newgrowthpress.com_.
Starr Meade's _Mighty Acts of God: A Family Bible Story Book_ and _Wondrous Works of God: A Family Bible Story Book_.
Sally Michael's _God's Names_ and the others in that series.
Sinclair Ferguson's Big Book series.

I have issues with each of these series, and I think you're unlikely to find anything quite like _Leading Little Ones to God_ as far as combining real depth with the simple writing that's perfect for kids the age of yours. But all of these are worth looking at.

Simply reading through books of the Bible is also a good idea. Especially if you've been using something that's mostly non-biblical material for family devotions, it may be time to dive straight into the Bible. If you're looking for simple language, the New International Readers Version makes the Bible pretty easy to follow for little kids. (I know, folks. It's published by -gasp!- Zondervan and is based on the -horrors!- NIV... but its use of short sentences and somewhat simplified wording really does help little ones.)


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions for books. I've seen the "names of God" devotional and it looks promising.

We have been going through the Bible itself in the past, and even with this book read more than is required most nights. We use the ESV since our church uses it, and I want the kids used to it and the theological language. (My six-year-old even knows what "behold" means!) We do have an international children's Bible but I don't know if we'll need it.


----------



## Andres (Sep 2, 2013)

I've enjoyed reading Catherine Vos's _Child's Story Bible _to my 22 month old. There are 3 volumes - 2 OT and 1 NT. I think they are out of print now, but I was able to track down some used copies via the good 'ole internet. Warning: there are updated versions, but I know they have 2nd commandment violations in them. I assume the content is similar otherwise, but I prefer the older versions sans the sinful pictures.

This is the version we have.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 2, 2013)

TELL ME ABOUT GOD Simple studies in the doctrine of God for children by Susan Harding


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 2, 2013)

GOD'S ALPHABET FOR LIFE Devotions for Young Children by Joel R. Beeke and Heidi Boorsma


----------



## KMK (Sep 2, 2013)

_Jesus The Way_ available from Solid Ground warmed my heart as well as my children.


----------

